# M3 computer diagnostics



## BavarianDoc (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi,

A friend of mine is looking into buying 2002 M3 and heard that if you take a M3 into a BMW dealer center, they can tell you all about car maintenance and how bad was it driven and abused thru computer. 
Is that possible to tell you how well was it driven and abused thru computer?
Also, he's not willing to pay more than $40 for a 2002 M3 -- is that realistic?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

They can tell you about the maintenance/service history, but it will take a regional rep to approve an ECU dump to see max rpm and other diagnostics.

I don't think it will be very likely to get that approved.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

At $40K he better not even check that the VINs match.


----------



## jschaff (Sep 20, 2003)

What do you think a 2002 M3 Coupe should go for?


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

jschaff said:


> What do you think a 2002 M3 Coupe should go for?


www.kbb.com :dunno: 
www.edmunds.com :dunno:

:thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

jschaff said:


> What do you think a 2002 M3 Coupe should go for?


Depends on condition, mileage, whether it's a private party sale, etc. I'd say to get a car that has not been ridden hard and put away wet, you are still solidly in the low to mid $40Ks. High mileage outliers aside, they will not be into the 30s for a while yet.


----------

